# Cleaning Gearbox casing



## urban boy (Apr 10, 2008)

What's the best alloy cleaner, i'm wanting to clean my gearbox casing, is there a foaming cleaner in an aerosol? i've heard of people talk of this, but don't know what it's called.



Thanks keef


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Would a degreaser etc do much to it?


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

Gunk is the foaming one in a can

AG Engine and Machine cleaner is also v.good


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

as above ag engine& mc cleaner and a good scrubbing brush!


----------



## Eeza (Sep 13, 2008)

I would get some Kerosine or Parafin (Its the same) Its great at getting oil and general crud of metals... I use it on my bikes to clean the swing arm....

Its also CHEAP £6 for 5 litres or there abouts


----------



## pugben (Jun 23, 2008)

yes but general de greaser will not remove3 aluminum oxidation which i imagine has happened to his gear box casing


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

i just painted mine after a good clean with a super degreaser


----------



## pugben (Jun 23, 2008)

looks good but if i wanted to do mine and it isn't possible to remove what culd i use


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

scroll down to metal deoxidizer looks good haven't tried it but am going to get some for my 1973 Kawasaki 250 that's being restored
http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/metal-cleaning.html


----------



## Imprez (Sep 26, 2008)

Here in Canada we have a good degreaser wich is not to expensive to buy, it's made by Castrol and it's called Super Clean, it really works well to dislodge grease, oil, etc


----------



## imacwalker (Apr 18, 2008)

im prob going to get shot on here for suggesting this, 
but when i was cleaning up small hard to reach parts that are caked in oil and dirt
i used a scalpel to slide the rubbish off, 
works well, but im sure it dose no good for the metal's


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

Griff said:


> scroll down to metal deoxidizer looks good haven't tried it but am going to get some for my 1973 Kawasaki 250 that's being restored
> http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/metal-cleaning.html


just an update I have just ordered some of this will try and post up pics when I 
receive my order

Tom


----------



## pugben (Jun 23, 2008)

yeah pics would be really helpful and a guide or brief description of how you did it please


----------



## rich-6 (Aug 10, 2007)

A good strong wheel acid, Just done it on a Corrado gearbox while doing the clutch and it came up like new with a bit of agitating


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Some Bilt Hamber Surfex HD will do the job on a gearbox casing, I've used it for lots of engine bay work and it's awesome! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## m4rt1n (Aug 24, 2008)

EliteCarCare said:


> Some Bilt Hamber Surfex HD will do the job on a gearbox casing, I've used it for lots of engine bay work and it's awesome! :thumb:
> 
> Alex


What dilution do you use Alex?
Planning to do my engine this weekend...

Martin


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

my mate used brake cleaner the other day on his and it really worked :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

m4rt1n said:


> What dilution do you use Alex?
> Planning to do my engine this weekend...
> 
> Martin


It'll do most jobs at a 10:1 mix, I also found it excellent for cleaning window rubbers and sunroof seals! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Try surfex HD


----------

